# Buildings that go against the style of your city



## Bubbybu (Sep 5, 2008)

I'll start....

*Boston:*

*City Hall:* I actually really like this building but when it was built 40 years ago, it was a big leap in terms of going against tradition. This entire government services area was planned by I.M. Pei, Paul Rudolph, Gerhard Kallman and Walter Gropius. The style is Brutalist, and next to the style; the major complaint about this building is it's poor use of internal space and it's cold uninviting plaza.

The photo below was taken during the 2006 World Cup Final between Italy and France.


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

I was thinking the Freedom Tower and the new developments happening around the former WTC in Lower Manhattan.


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

As for HK, there are a few "Art-Deco" inspired skyscrapers such as the *Entertainment Building* in Central. Its a contrast compared to some of the glass and steel scrapers in the area but it doesn't hurt the skyline that much


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

The biggest style that was extremely innovative at the time of construction is *HSBC*. The way the building was structured with the supports on the outside was very innovative and revolutionary.


----------



## MonsieurAquilone (May 12, 2007)

I lived in Paris for a time and though it can't be said to be _my_ city - having lived there I suppose I can contribute.

I have two buildings to add to the collection.

The first is the mairie of Nanterre. When you take all of Paris' architecture into account, this modernist building is quite distinct. I can also add that it is a lot uglier than the photo may suggest when you get up close and personal with it.








In Paris itself, I think the most unconventional building (if you discount the Pompidou which is basically an attempt at deliberate abstract architecture to suit its purpose) is the Tour Montparnasse. Again, considering Paris' architectural history, the Tour is modern in style (quite nice considering the date of its construction) and provides an atypical view of Paris from on high than if you were to do the 'traditional' Eiffel Tower route. Considering height limits in the city, the Tour is very unique.


----------



## drunkenmunkey888 (Aug 13, 2005)

Yuyuan Gardens are an example of traditional Chinese architecture in a predominantly Classical European Shanghai:


----------



## Homer J. Simpson (Dec 2, 2003)

Sharpe Center for Design in Toronto by Will Alsop:










































Some people think its neat, others think its ghastly.

I'm still undecided.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)




----------



## Bubbybu (Sep 5, 2008)

Homer J. Simpson said:


> Sharpe Center for Design in Toronto by Will Alsop:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


did they just build that structure to put on top of and to cover an aging square building or was that the idea at inception?

either way I wouldn't call it pretty or iconic obviously but it's neat because it's small and random which is much more manageable than large and botched....


----------



## Homer J. Simpson (Dec 2, 2003)

^No it was an addition of sorts, the only thing linking them is the common stairs I believe.

Iconic it may not be, but it is not comparable to anything else in the city.


----------



## trainrover (May 6, 2006)

Homer J. Simpson said:


>


^^ Too much...that addition has turned out to appear so _Montréal-à-la-1960s_.

Montreal's Bibliothèque national was supposed to hark back to honouring the time-honoured tradition of adorning its institutional buildings by roofing them in copper. This library in downtown's Latin Quarter was supposed to be cladded in the metal, but penny pinchers re-invented the national treasure by cuttin' the boxy building into some airport-ish design, which Montreal's just got too fuking much of, by swapping its plated claddings for panes of glass that, still after three years, explode and thus shower outward onto any one of its three streets hno: 

Airport-ish shit's so fuking dreary, no matter how much one tries to _jazz_ it up..._*take off, eh?*_

Bunch of lazy tossers, the approved designers are turning out to be on- and off-island here...


----------



## Amrafel (Nov 26, 2006)

Bratislava: 

Hotel Spirit










I think its clear, why is unusual


----------



## 540_804 (Jan 21, 2008)

Roanoke Virginia

The Art Museum of Western Virginia (soon to be known under a new name)










Its pretty evident how far-out this project is compared to the surroundings (located in a pretty modest, conservative city of about 95,000)...

The above picture is merely a render, but the project is very close to completion (just some finishing touches on the interior), however, i am not in the city right now to get current pictures of it.

This is a picture of the cityscape prior to the museum project to give you an idea of the type of buildings you would see and as a comparison to how far against the norm this new project is


----------



## binhai (Dec 22, 2006)

Everything in Tianjin goes with its style, whether it's modern or faux-historic, because most of the faux-historic skyscrapers are in the downtown where most of the historic buildings are, and the modern buildings in the CBD and suburbs do not detract from the historic buildings. Pretty much anything goes in Tianjin, there's no skyscrapers in the major lowrise historic zones (only along the outskirts on busy roads), and there's nothing that's non boxy or cylindrical yet. Once we get some more daring buildings, then I might say it's against the prevailing style (shake some things up, which is a good thing).

Boston has a huge amount of Brutalist buildings, pretty much wherever you go in Boston you can find a contrast between the historic and Brutalist styles.


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

hkskyline said:


>


I agree with this one. But its the 21st century giving the city of London a more futuristic feel.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

There is a huge debate going on in London at the moment over how to redevelop parts of the City, which still has a lot of very historic buildings. In fact, several high profile advocates have spoken out on all this, and I think even the heritage body at the UN is concerned.


----------



## FM 2258 (Jan 24, 2004)

WANCH said:


> I was thinking the Freedom Tower and the new developments happening around the former WTC in Lower Manhattan.


I agree. I was an advocate of "rebuild the towers." Oh well.


----------



## Taylorhoge (Feb 5, 2006)

FM 2258 said:


> I agree. I was an advocate of "rebuild the towers." Oh well.


I was thinking more of Hearst Tower as more that goes against the style of NYC


----------



## Bubbybu (Sep 5, 2008)

I love the Hearst Tower...particularly because it is not overly tall, 600 feet or so. If it cut the skyline it would be too much.


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

FM 2258 said:


> I agree. I was an advocate of "rebuild the towers." Oh well.


The Freedom Tower isn't that bad at all but its neighbouring supertalls aren't that great especially in design. 

The architects should have come up of something better. Personally, I think a Skyneedle style design would be better for Freedom Tower.


----------



## hudkina (Oct 28, 2003)

For Detroit it is definitely the Renaissance Center. While Detroit has examples from every era of of skyscrapers (chicago school, art deco, modern, international, brutalist, post-modern, etc.) most of them blend together. The Ren Cen on the other hand competes with the rest of the skyline. I'll let you guess which one is the Ren Cen in the photo below:









*© Kyle Melwing*

Here's a closer angle:








*© Shih-Fen*


----------



## the spliff fairy (Oct 21, 2002)

I love these buildings, London transplants:

*Hindu Temples*

Sri Murugam Temple, East Ham:



































Sri Swaminarayam Mandir, Neasden in white marble























































































and a sister temple completed in golden sandstone, 
Sri Chaitanya Saraswat Math









Vishwa Temple, Southall












*Sikh Gurdwaras*

Gurdwara Karamsar, Ilford

















































Gurdwara Guru Singh Sabha, Southall












































*Islamic Mosques* (there are over 300 in London):

Central London Mosque, Regent's Park:





















































Sha Jehan Mosque, Woking, dating from 1889:


















East London Mosque, Whitechapel

































Fazl Mosque

















Wimbledon Mosque

















Aziziye Mosque, Stoke Newington

















Suleymaniye Mosque, Dalston



















*Pagodas and Wats*

Kew Gardens pagoda

















Peace Pagoda, Battersea

















Blackheath 'Pagoda'

















Himalaya Palace, Southall

































floating restaurant, Regents Canal

















Docklands










Thai Wat, Wimbledon


























*Maori Meeting House*, Hinemihi wharenui, Clandon Hall


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Bubbybu said:


> I love the Hearst Tower...particularly because it is not overly tall, 600 feet or so. If it cut the skyline it would be too much.


I wish it was a bit taller since it's quite hidden from view. I could barely see it from the Port Authority bus terminal.


----------



## Xusein (Sep 27, 2005)

Boston's city hall is truly pukeworthy. It truly goes against the historical style in Boston. hno:


----------



## spongeg (May 1, 2006)

that toronto thing is an art school though isn't it?

so its artsy fartsy and as an "art" school is sort of their goal which makes sense

i wouldn't say it doesn't fit in perhaps not with itys surroundings but toronto takes chances and that one certainly takes chances and therefore "fits" in


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

spongeg said:


> that toronto thing is an art school though isn't it?
> 
> so its artsy fartsy and as an "art" school is sort of their goal which makes sense
> 
> i wouldn't say it doesn't fit in perhaps not with itys surroundings but toronto takes chances and that one certainly takes chances and therefore "fits" in


Yes - for OCAD.


----------



## philadweller (Oct 30, 2003)

Philadelphia's City Hall is meant for Philly but would also look good in Boston. Government Center is putrid. I cannot think of any buildings that look out of place in Philadelphia (maybe Penn center) because it is such an ecclecctic architectural city. Greek Revival, Post-Modern, Federal....it all fits here. 

Oh wait...the Kimmel Center. Just looks like it was dropped from the sky.


----------



## binhai (Dec 22, 2006)

10ROT said:


> Boston's city hall is truly pukeworthy. It truly goes against the historical style in Boston. hno:


It's a Brutalist masterpiece, the only problem is that the plaza is a little too big, but it is still well-used. A very refreshing modern contrast, the architecture is perfect, it exudes power, and it is one of the purest forms of Brutalism, just pure concrete!


----------



## Bubbybu (Sep 5, 2008)

Kimmel looks a lot better at night when the base loses its detail and the top is lit
Philly City Hall is great but I don't think it would fit Boston....too white and French....there is not too much limestone in Boston


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*Transplants in Madrid

Russian Orthodox Cathedral of Saint Mary Magdalene

Nieva en Madrid by José Luis Vega, en Flickr

Santa María Magdalena by JC Álvarez, en Flickr

Mormon Center

Templo mormón de Moratalaz (Madrid) by Khulian, en Flickr

CENTRO MORMON MADRID 7259 31-7-2010 by Jose Javier Martin Espartosa, en Flickr

Great mosque

Mezquita M-30 Madrid by Vicente Camarasa, en Flickr

GRAN MEZQUITA DE MADRID. SPAIN. by Carlos cuerda, en Flickr

Parish of San Manuel and San Benito

Madrid. Iglesia de San Manuel y San Benito. by José Manuel Azcona, en Flickr

Parroquia de San Manuel y San Benito - Madrid by niwasan, en Flickr*

*Tower of the basilica of Our Lady of Atocha

Bell Tower Pantheon of Illustrious Men, 1899, Calle Julian Gayarre, Pacífico, Madrid by Dilys Anne Kevan, en Flickr*​
*Wall and Dome, Pantheon of Illustrious Men. 1899, Calle Julian Gayarre, Pacífico, Madrid by Dilys Anne Kevan, en Flickr

Bell of Peace, Alcobendas, Madrid

Campana de la Paz by Mundo Desconcertante, en Flickr

CIMG1694 by Master Man, en Flickr*


----------



## Xorcist (Jun 18, 2006)

The "Pagoda of Heaven" on the outskirts of Berlin is a building that you would least expect to find in the area.
The building was modelled on the Temple of Heaven in Beijing.

A total of 72 containers with parts of stone figures, columns and furniture were imported from China. Many elements of the "Pagoda of Heaven" are in the preferred colours of the Chinese emperors. For example, the roof of the pagoda was covered with gold-coloured tiles, a colour that only the emperor was allowed to use. The doors and windows are green, the Chinese colour of luck. The white railings with lion figures were originally intended to testify to the emperor's pure conscience towards his people and to reflect his openness. According to Chinese tradition, the red columns promise good luck for the "inhabitants". In front of the entrance portal are two lions, which in China symbolise luck and prosperity. Inside the building a golden Buddha greets visitors.















Pictures Wikipedia and Himmelspagode.de


----------



## Tsurumi (Dec 4, 2020)

I don't live in Minneapolis-St Paul, but it's a great place. Wat Munisotaram is the largest Cambodia temple in North America and it's just outside the Twin Cities.

































Photos by Minnevangelist.com


----------

